

My latest project: ConundrumCloud, a social microsurveying platform - timboisvert
http://www.conundrumcloud.com/

======
KrisJordan
Great tool for surveying a social circle on a question and getting immediate
feedback.

------
jakem1331
lol...hipster coffee. cool video.

